# Guys & Girls:  Who is your FANTASY Celebrity?



## Bonzi (Jul 12, 2015)

Just name the, or, post  picture or video clip. 

Right now (and it could change) .......

*CHRIS HEMSWORTH (AKA THOR)*


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 12, 2015)

fantasy in what way?


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 12, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> fantasy in what way?


 
Well, I guess you could sexual?  You don't really "know" celebrities personally (at least, I don't think you do!?) - so I guess it would be either sexual or who you would like to date and/or get to know....?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jul 12, 2015)

It's been Cindy Crawford as long as I can remember. Still is.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 12, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> It's been Cindy Crawford as long as I can remember. Still is.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 12, 2015)

Jeri Ryan


----------



## Correll (Jul 12, 2015)

Right now? Chloe Bennet, from Marvel:Agents of SHield. Very cute.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 12, 2015)

Correll said:


> Right now? Chloe Bennet, from Marvel:Agents of SHield. Very cute.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jul 12, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Just name the, or, post  picture or video clip.
> 
> Right now (and it could change) .......
> 
> *CHRIS HEMSWORTH (AKA THOR)*



Angelina Jolie remains my idea of Greek goddess.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Jul 12, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Jeri Ryan



Eww, prude personified.


----------



## Correll (Jul 12, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Just name the, or, post  picture or video clip.
> 
> Right now (and it could change) .......
> 
> *CHRIS HEMSWORTH (AKA THOR)*



Btw, on Marvel:Agent of shield, some of the  female characters have discussed Thor. 

NOt often. But amusingly when they do.


----------



## Anathema (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't have any. Celebrities, especially female ones, do not generally have the type of attitude or personality I'm looking for in a person I would ever want to be around, never mind in a relationship with


----------



## PredFan (Jul 12, 2015)

Denise Milani, the most beautiful and sexiest woman in the entire history of the universe:


----------



## PredFan (Jul 12, 2015)

Again:


----------



## PredFan (Jul 12, 2015)

And again:


----------



## Correll (Jul 12, 2015)

PredFan said:


> Denise Milani, the most beautiful and sexiest woman in the entire history of the universe:




You are a man of refined taste.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 12, 2015)

Hottest woman on the planet, IMO, is 1990's Laetitia Casta.
Back when models didn't look like aged 12 year olds.


----------



## Correll (Jul 12, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Hottest woman on the planet, IMO, is 1990's Laetitia Casta.
> Back when models didn't look like aged 12 year olds.




"aged 12 year olds"?

That's an amusing phrase...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 12, 2015)

Taylor Swift.  She's a bombshell, and the bragging rights would be epic.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jul 12, 2015)

Correll said:


> "aged 12 year olds"?
> 
> That's an amusing phrase...



...and accurate..does this not look like someone who grew up, but puberty stopped?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 12, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Taylor Swift.  She's a bombshell, and the bragging rights would be epic.


Robbing the Cradle eh...............


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 12, 2015)

eagle1462010 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Taylor Swift.  She's a bombshell, and the bragging rights would be epic.
> ...


My screen name does not reflect my age.  But if it did, and I was robbing THAT cradle,  I think I'd be okay with it!


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 12, 2015)

anyone of the female stars that would say  yes to me is the best..


----------



## rdean (Jul 12, 2015)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 12, 2015)

Back in the day


----------



## Correll (Jul 12, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > "aged 12 year olds"?
> ...



Yeech, point taken.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Jul 19, 2015)

After seeing _Femme Fatale_...Rebecca Romjin.


----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 20, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Taylor Swift.  She's a bombshell, and the bragging rights would be epic.


You just want her to write a song about ya ha ha


----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 20, 2015)

I have a list and honestly most of the guys have similar looks and values which make them totally unattainable but hey no one said a person can't admire looks.  Ironically this man played the part of Jesus in the Passion.  Does that mean I got the hots for Jesus?
Jim Caviezel


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 20, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> I have a list and honestly most of the guys have similar looks and values which make them totally unattainable but hey no one said a person can't admire looks.  Ironically this man played the part of Jesus in the Passion.  Does that mean I got the hots for Jesus?
> Jim Caviezel




I like his work in Person of Interest, but I'd much rather g out with Shaw, in a pinch, Root.


----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 20, 2015)

Even though he was not QB for my team I have always thought him very handsome inside and out
Kurt Warner


----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 20, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > I have a list and honestly most of the guys have similar looks and values which make them totally unattainable but hey no one said a person can't admire looks.  Ironically this man played the part of Jesus in the Passion.  Does that mean I got the hots for Jesus?
> ...


Oh come on now let's not exclude Harold here.  Poor guy


----------



## Darkwind (Jul 20, 2015)

Do you have two or three hours?   LOL


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 20, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > TrinityPower said:
> ...


+

Bear is sexier than Harold


----------



## rdean (Jul 20, 2015)

Virginia Fox and she is too.  Oh, these right wing women.  In public, they are paragons of virtue, but in private, they are "Tigers". 




One eye is looking at you and the other eye is looking for you, but when it finds you?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Jul 20, 2015)

Celebrities do not impress me.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Syriusly (Jul 21, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Just name the, or, post  picture or video clip.
> 
> Right now (and it could change) .......
> 
> *CHRIS HEMSWORTH (AKA THOR)*




My current is Eva Green


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 21, 2015)

There have been more than one.

As a pre-teen it was Linda Evans on Big Valley






Then it was Cheryl Ladd






As I got older Diane Lane held the top spot for a while






I see a pattern here


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 21, 2015)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Celebrities do not impress me.


 
No one impresses me...


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 21, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> There have been more than one.
> 
> As a pre-teen it was Linda Evans on Big Valley
> 
> ...


 
I do too....

You don't like women with an upper-lip.


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 21, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> Even though he was not QB for my team I have always thought him very handsome inside and out
> Kurt Warner


 
Good Christian guy.  Nice pick!  I'm a cradle robber, I'll go with Tebow


----------



## TrinityPower (Jul 21, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> TrinityPower said:
> 
> 
> > Even though he was not QB for my team I have always thought him very handsome inside and out
> ...


For years I thought QB Jim Zorn was IT.  He has similar features and build as Caviezel and Warner along with strong Christian beliefs.  When he gives an autograph he always writes a scripture reference with it.


----------



## washamericom (Jul 21, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > Celebrities do not impress me.
> ...


you impress me w/this thread. my favorite celebrity is you.              
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      =


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 21, 2015)

washamericom said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > AyeCantSeeYou said:
> ...


 
Did I even start this thread?? Oooh... I guess I did.. thank you!


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 22, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > There have been more than one.
> ...



I hate the fake trout lip look

I tend to go for the natural girl next door beauty rather than the plastic Hollywood look


----------



## Bonzi (Jul 22, 2015)

Skull Pilot said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


----------



## shadow355 (Aug 7, 2015)

Not a fantasy...but a thought.

Jennifer Aniston. Hands down. Hottie Material - Stocking Stuffer.

She has the =  Smile - Personality -  Mesmerizing eyes.

TERRIFIC legs.  

A nice picnic in an open field of a night, the stars overhead winking at her.  Me...enjoying her laugh. Slow dance by the campfire to good music from Air Supply =  
Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa. I could only wish.

  Shadow 355


----------



## shadow355 (Aug 7, 2015)

Bonzi.

A day at the amusement park...... afterwards a candle lit dinner with some Boston and Foreigner ( music groups ) in the back ground.

  A pic of Bonzi :


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 7, 2015)

shadow355 said:


> Not a fantasy...but a thought.
> 
> Jennifer Aniston. Hands down. Hottie Material - Stocking Stuffer.
> 
> ...


 
My husband likes her too.
He can not understand why Brad Pitt would choose Angelina over her...........


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 7, 2015)

shadow355 said:


> Bonzi.
> 
> A day at the amusement park...... afterwards a candle lit dinner with some Boston and Foreigner ( music groups ) in the back ground.
> 
> A pic of Bonzi :


 

Shhhh!  You were not supposed to tell anyone about me!!


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 7, 2015)

Additional celebs- Holly Hunter- something about her.........

Mary Louise Parker......ever seen her 'bedtime' stories in GQ?

Two age appropriate celebs that rev my motor up.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 7, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Additional celebs- Holly Hunter- something about her.........
> 
> Mary Louise Parker......ever seen her 'bedtime' stories in GQ?
> 
> Two age appropriate celebs that rev my motor up.


 
I like them too!  I like HH and hubby like MLP.
Loved HH in Broadcast News and Raising Arizona!  (both, epic films!)


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 7, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Additional celebs- Holly Hunter- something about her.........
> ...



Ever watch her in Amazing Grace- the TV series? I actually think that might be her best work- but also loved her in the Piano and Home for the Holidays.

Loved MLP in Weed and Red


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 7, 2015)

I figured more men would select someone like this


----------



## shadow355 (Aug 7, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> shadow355 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi.
> ...


 

 OOOOPs. Sorry. I did not know you were already hitched.  

 I just found out this am, that Jennifer got married a few days ago. ( sigh )

  Smiles..........................--------------->   Shadow


----------



## shadow355 (Aug 7, 2015)

TrinityPower said:


> I figured more men would select someone like this


 

 WAY to much cleavage for me.

 Nice eyes though, and I am thinking contacts most likely.

 Pic looks a little photo shopped, not saying it is, but appears to me.  Head, Neck is ok. Top of bust line and belly.....looks photo shopped........TO me anyway.

  Shadow 355


----------



## TrinityPower (Aug 7, 2015)

No she was on a show called Mad Men, she really looks like that


----------



## Borillar (Aug 8, 2015)

Anathema said:


> I don't have any. Celebrities, especially female ones, do not generally have the type of attitude or personality I'm looking for in a person I would ever want to be around, never mind in a relationship with


Yeah, but would you fuck them?


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 8, 2015)

kaitlyn jenner.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 8, 2015)

Borillar said:


> Yeah, but would you fuck them?



I don't believe in and never have believed in casual sex. No relationship, no sex. No exceptions.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 8, 2015)

Anathema said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but would you fuck them?
> ...


 
Most men don't feel like you do.
Have you ALWAYS felt this way?
Are/were you a handsome man?


----------



## Anathema (Aug 8, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Most men don't feel like you do.
> Have you ALWAYS felt this way?
> Are/were you a handsome man?



I'm 41 years old. I've felt this way my entire life. Even as a teenager. I can count the number of women I've been with on the fingers of one hand. Habdsome is not something I've ever been called.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 8, 2015)

Anathema said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Most men don't feel like you do.
> ...


 
I don't mean to be shallow, but, I find men considered handsome treat women more as objects and care less about love........


----------



## Anathema (Aug 8, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I don't mean to be shallow, but, I find men considered handsome treat women more as objects and care less about love........



I dont believe in love and never have. I'm not an attractive guy snd never have been. It took me until 2 weeks befire ny 40th birthday to get married.


----------



## Inevitable (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh my... Eric Von Detten.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 9, 2015)

Anathema said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mean to be shallow, but, I find men considered handsome treat women more as objects and care less about love........
> ...


 
We have a similar but entirely different story........
I married was I was 39 also (3 months before my 40th) - but it's because I believed in love, true love, that never lived up to my expectations.  I never wanted to settle.  I still believe.  I just think that it's not meant to be for me.


----------



## Anathema (Aug 9, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> We have a similar but entirely different story........
> I married was I was 39 also (3 months before my 40th) - but it's because I believed in love, true love, that never lived up to my expectations.  I never wanted to settle.  I still believe.  I just think that it's not meant to be for me.



For me it was about finding someone compatible with my view of the world who was looking for the same thing I was. I wasn't going to settle and I wasn't interested in trying to change anyone.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Aug 20, 2015)

Anathema said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mean to be shallow, but, I find men considered handsome treat women more as objects and care less about love........
> ...





Anathema said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mean to be shallow, but, I find men considered handsome treat women more as objects and care less about love........
> ...



As a sociopath, you are NOT CAPABLE of love.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Buzz Jenkins (Aug 29, 2015)

Gwen Stefani!


----------

